# How much to plant



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I searched for quite a while to see if there was another thread with this information. I did not find it.

I came across this article, and thought the information was worthy of sharing. As someone who gardens, but also buys lots of produce, this would be good to know if we could never supplement our food from the grocery store again.

The one thing I read on Prepared Society Forum, gardening section just today is that if it is something you don't eat, you do not need to plant it.

http://newlifeonahomestead.com/2013/07/how-much-should-i-plant/

*This article has been edited and updated since it's original posting in 2009.

When you really start thinking about gardening in terms of raising enough food to sustain yourself and your loved ones throughout an entire year, it can be hard to comprehend just how much you should plan on planting. Most of us have no idea what a year's worth of home-grown food even looks like.

Unfortunately, if you're looking for a very specific and exact answer, I'm afraid you just won't find it. Every family's needs and eating habits are different. And some foods may not grow well in your region, so each of you needs to tailor your garden accordingly. But I do have a list here for you to refer to, and it's a great starting point.

As you learn more about what suits your family's needs you can adjust the amounts appropriately. Keep a garden journal, and do your best to remember to write in it how many plants you planted, how many pounds of food you harvested, and how long it lasted before you ran out. This information will help you gauge for your family's particular requirements.

How Much Should I Plant To Feed My Family For A Year?

Here are a few recommendations mostly found in the book Reader's Digest Back to Basics. Some of these amounts may be way off for your family, but like I said it's at least a good general idea.

Asparagus: about 10-15 plants per person

Beans (Bush): about 15 plants per person

Beans (Pole): 2-4 poles of beans per person (each pole with the four strongest seedlings growing)

Beets: about 36 plants per person.

Broccoli: 3-5 plants per person

Cabbage: 2-3 plants per person

Cantaloupe: figure on about 4 fruits per plant (estimate how much your family would eat)

Carrots: about 100 seeds per person (1/4 oz would be plenty for a family of six)

Cauliflower: 2-3 plants per person

Collards: about 5 plants per person

Corn: start out with 1/2 lb. seeds for the family and adjust as needed

Cucumbers: 3-6 plants per family

Eggplant: 3-6 plants per family

Lettuce: 4-5 plants per person

Okra: 3-4 plants per person

Onions: 12-15 plants per person

Parsnips: 12-15 plants per person

Peas: about 120 plants per person

Peppers: 3-5 plants per person

Spinach: about 15 plants per person

Squash (including Zucchini): about 10 per family

Sweet Potatoes: about 75 plants per family

Tomatoes: about 20 plants per family

Turnips: about 1/4 lb seeds per family

Watermelon: about 1/2 oz. seeds per family


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

This is fabulous!


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

brightstar said:


> This is fabulous!


^^^

What she said. There are always variables in weather and preference, but it's an awesome guideline.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

No regular potatoes? They're called the lazy mans crop for a reason & so versatile! No survival garden could be complete without them :2thumb:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Those numbers are fine in a go to the store world, but in a SHTF world, I would double a lot of stuff, just in case of a failure or for barter, and I agrre on the regular potatoes thing they are easy, if your soil is right for them, they like acidic soil so they don't rotate well with most other crops.


----------



## crwilson (Nov 16, 2013)

I think realistically some of these numbers are pretty low, if you intend for it to provide for most of your years veg. this would make a very good amount to eat fresh in season, and probably enough tomato and turnip to last the year, but many other items are really low like beans and peas, I would aim to plant at least 80 feet per person of those with seed spacing of 3 inches for beans and a double row of peas spaced 2 inches offset. I would also plant at least 50 broccoli plants for the family as it blanches and freezes so well. I would also add a 100 foot row of kale to last well into the freeze and have fresh greens most of the winter if you row cover it. carrots I usually plant around 1000 seeds or more. just broadcasting them onto a very fine tilth row. They make a excellent snack while working in the garden and you just keep thinning them out as they grow, carrots seem to grow much better and straighter in a tight spacing. they also keep well into winter, and I have successfully left them in the ground under a thick covering of straw and eaten the sweetest carrots ever the next spring here in zone 4 Canada.

But all in all a very good starting point. and one would have to be very happy with the outcome of just those amounts unless you were truly trying to survive on it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> No regular potatoes? They're called the lazy mans crop for a reason & so versatile! No survival garden could be complete without them :2thumb:


I didn't even notice about the potatoes. I know that I for one find that to be one of my main interests in gardening.

I know this is not a perfect amount, but I knew we would get some good feedback and some different ideas about those numbers. Isn't that why we're here? To chew the fat with each other?


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Last night I was looking at exactly this kind of information and almost started a thread. 

What I came across was several different lists with very different numbers (and ironically, one of those lists didn't include potatoes, either). I agree, some of the numbers seem low, or are more probable in a world where you can still go to the store. But they are a good jumping off point. 

I mean, if you're already growing stuff, you know how much you need for you and your family. But let's say you're going to grow something you haven't grown before - the lists give you a place to start. Then after you've grown that item, you can adjust based on experience. 

You can search for 'how much to plant per person' or 'how many carrots (or other item) to plant' to come up with other lists.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

The lists are really cool :beercheer: but I'm wondering why they're leaving out regular taters? They're Americas favorite veggie!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I also agree that most seem pretty low, but that is for my tastes. 4 to 5 lettuce plants is what I trim for a single salad and it takes days for them to fill back in. I trim when small also so that makes for me needing more plants. Spinach I steam so it takes a lot of leaves to make a serving. A steamer full wilts down to almost nothing.

I plant twice plus what I think I will need. Some you will lost to pests, some to disease, some just don't make it... It does give a starting point but I would plant LOTS of what your family likes, twice what they recommend. If your family loves tomatoes or sauce, definitely buy indeterminate varieties. You will harvest over the entire season and still be able to pick enough at one time to can. I tried determinate one year and had a TON of them ready all at once, what a disaster to try and put up. If nothing else they make nice gifts for neighbors or good compost.

I need to add a disclaimer. If this will be your first garden, definitely start small the first year. Not done correctly a garden can be very time consuming and frustrating. You will find yourself sweating the small stuff and it will get out of hand. Before you know it weeds will take over or your watering schedule will be out of control.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Woody said:


> I need to add a disclaimer. If this will be your first garden, definitely start small the first year.


Yeah, that's been my problem. I'm prone to overkill.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

No white potatoes, tsrwivey, I agree.
And need more collards & watermelons.
My BIL planted 50 okra plants every year.
No garlic, kale, mustard, pumpkins, radish,winter squash.
It is a good starter list.
But I would plant Horse radish,Sun chokes,all 3 kinds of onions, more Asparagus.
And strawberries plants.
I use Clemson Extension, book EC 570 REV. 8/2002
It still does not have everything I am trying to grow.


----------

